
Neanderthal 0.5.0 – Getting Started with Fast Matrix in Clojure (CPU and GPU) - dragandj
http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org/articles/getting_started.html
======
gargamel9
Still only OpenCL 2 support... I have nvidia. I wish I could try it.

~~~
dragandj
The engine for nvidia is in the works.

But, in the meantime, you can try the native CPU engine. It is as fast as the
underlying ATLAS. Almost no overhead.

------
savodj
Works great. Glad to see new version is finally released.

